

Hack cancer - lupatus
http://unbouncepages.com/my-beat-cancer-report/

======
lupatus
A few months ago, my old college roommate's dad got cancer. That situation
inspired me to start reading medical research on how to avoid cancer, or at
least drastically reduce my risk for it.

I've learned a lot since then and have kept notes.

Now, I'm curious about whether there is interest for a report about what I've
learned. If there is, I'll organize my notes and offer it for sale for a few
bucks, just because I would have to take time away from my family to compose
it.

If you would like me to create this report, please enter your email at the
link above.

(This has also given me a chance to try out unbounce.com, which seems pretty
cool so far!)

